

French telecom operator, Orange, threatens to sue NSA over cable tapping - andreiursan
http://rt.com/news/france-orange-sue-nsa-991/

======
JumpCrisscross
> _Orange has reiterated that the privacy of correspondence and negotiations
> can be broken only by special court order, and that the conditions and
> reasons for such action should be clearly defined in French law_

So Orange is suing a U.S. government agency under French law? Unless the NSA
or its EU affiliates beneficially own assets in the EU (that can be traced to
it) this is a PR ploy.

~~~
andreiursan
here I found more details
[http://www.cbronline.com/news/tech/networks/telecoms/orange-...](http://www.cbronline.com/news/tech/networks/telecoms/orange-
to-charge-nsa-for-using-cable-in-surveillance-project-311213-4153796)

"An Orange spokeswoman was quoted by Reuters as saying: "We will take legal
action in the next few days because we want to know more about the eventuality
that Orange data may have been intercepted."

Orange is yet to decide to whether to take an individual action or to join the
current legal action launched against the federal project.

Under the surveillance programme, the federal government had collected
metadata including telephone numbers, times and dates of calls, calling card
numbers and the serial numbers of phones processed by various operators in the
country."

------
andreiursan
also mentioned here
[http://www.cbronline.com/news/tech/networks/telecoms/orange-...](http://www.cbronline.com/news/tech/networks/telecoms/orange-
to-charge-nsa-for-using-cable-in-surveillance-project-311213-4153796)

with all these "big brother" news, I almost forgot about the submarine cables
- which is a simple way to get all the data.

